# Switching from Rum & Coke to Whiskey & ?



## HiDesertHal (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello,

After many years of enjoying Rum & Coke cocktails, I'd like to temporarily try some simple drinks with Whiskey.

If possible, no more than 3 ingredients including the Whiskey.

Like Whiskey & Coke, Whiskey Sour, Old Fashioned, etc.

What can you recommend?

Thanks,
Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 9, 2018)

I would just a 7&7; I had a friend who used to drink them.
7 = Seagrams 7; but I have no idea what the other 7 could be..:sorry::anyone:

perhaps 7Up?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I would just a 7&7; I had a friend who used to drink them.
> 7 = Seagrams 7; but I have no idea what the other 7 could be..:sorry::anyone:
> 
> perhaps 7Up?


Yes 7 up..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2018)

I used to drink those fancy  schmancy  drinks but not anymore.  MY go-to drink  now  is a  vodka  &  club soda  low ball.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

Rye whiskey with ginger ale.

A Manhattan but they are not for the weak or the inexperienced.
1 part whiskey
1/2 part sweet vermouth
dash of bitters
Garnish with a  maraschino cherry or orange peel


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 9, 2018)

Seven and Seven sounds good, except I didn't buy Seagrams!

Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 9, 2018)

OK Hal 
But isn't Seagrams whiskey? 

You know potato poTAHto


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Such memories.  My late brother got me started on Rum & Coke.  I guess that was the drink of choice when he was in the Navy.  I rarely drink, and R & C is usually what I order if I am out.  When I do drink at home it is a splash of vodka in lemonade*


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 9, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> OK Hal
> But isn't Seagrams whiskey?
> 
> You know potato poTAHto



Yes, Sarah...Seagrams is Whiskey.  It's called "Seagram 7 Crown".

I just bought our local store brand to see if I'll like it or not.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 9, 2018)

As I recall, in my single days when I used to bar-hop, I always ordered a "7 & 7", and the girl would say "77" comin' up!

Those were the days...I would hit the bars on my Triumph Tiger motorcycle. "Jack's Hide-a-Way" was my favorite joint, in Lakewood, CA.

Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 9, 2018)

Ah memories of drinking. For much of my misspent youth I enjoyed drinking a great deal and the camaraderie at "The Boynton" in Worcester, Massachusetts. Sadly now it is a fancy place. sigh


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Southern Comfort and club soda and ice.


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 9, 2018)

I drank spiced rum and coke for years.
Now I drink Fireball whiskey and coke.   Fireball has 'red hot' cinnamon.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I used to drink those fancy  schmancy  drinks but not anymore.  MY go-to drink  now  is a  vodka  &  club soda  low ball.



That's nice, but the thread is about Whiskey, John.

Hal


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't mind if Falcon mentions what he likes to drink. No big deal.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't mind if Falcon mentions what he likes to drink. No big deal.



OK, Radish...I deleted my quote!

Howl


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> That's nice, but the thread is about Whiskey, John.
> 
> Hal



Vodka is whiskey isn't it?

Made from fermented grains is whiskey.

I know you can make it from potatoes but the modern stuff is made from grains.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Vodka is whiskey isn't it?
> 
> Made from fermented grains is whiskey.
> 
> I know you can make it from potatoes but the modern stuff is made from grains.



NO! Vodka is NOT Whiskey!

It's made from fermented Grain, Whiskey is made from fermented Corn.

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> NO! Vodka is NOT whiskey!
> 
> It's made from fermented Grain, Whiskey is made from fermented Corn.
> 
> Hal



Nah. Whiskey is made from fermented grains. Whiskey is not just corn based.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for your support  RadRose  &  Camper.

We have to excuse the poor Topic  Nazi !   He LOVES  to spout off  on  most  topics


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> NO! Vodka is NOT whiskey!
> 
> It's made from fermented Grain, Whiskey is made from fermented Corn.
> 
> Hal



Nah. Whiskey is made from fermented grains. Whiskey is not just corn based.


whis·key
ˈ(h)wiskē/
_noun_


*1*. 
a spirit distilled from malted grain, especially barley or rye.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> NO! Vodka is NOT whiskey!
> 
> It's made from fermented Grain, Whiskey is made from fermented Corn.
> 
> Hal



In my area vodka is made from apples!

http://beakandskiff.com/history.html


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

Whiskey can be made from rye grains, too; hence rye whiskey.
[h=5]*Key Difference:* Whiskey or whisky is a type of  distilled alcoholic beverage made from any form of fermented grain mash.  Depending on the geographical region or type of whiskey that is being  made, whiskey can be made from barley, malted barley, rye, malted rye,  wheat, and corn. They are often aged in charred barrels. Vodka is a  distilled spirit that is composed of water and ethanol. It is made by  distilling juices from various fermented substances such as grains,  potatoes and sometimes sugar or fruit. The distillation from sugar and  fruit are also sold as flavored vodka.[/h]
Whiskey must also be aged, while vodka does not require any aging.

http://www.differencebetween.info/difference-between-whiskey-and-vodka


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> In my area vodka is made from apples!
> 
> http://beakandskiff.com/history.html



What an interesting place, Aunt Bea. Like NY state, CT also has a chunk of "apple country" but if we make vodka out of them, I don't know.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2018)

I became fond of having a nip (maybe a half of a shot) of flavored vodka, about an hour before bedtime, years ago.  It's cheap, and is the best "sleeping pill" I've ever found.  I keep a bottle of Jack Daniels Black in the cabinet for special occasions, like an after dinner sip when the kids come to visit.  I had my "era" of worshiping booze decades ago, and now, it's just a very minor part of my routine.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

One of the key exports from my area is malted barley.

Shipped all over the world for making beer and other alcohol products.

The barley is grown on the Prairies in Western Canada.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2018)

I enjoy Crown vanilla sometimes before bedtime and other times. After all its 5:00 some where!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I enjoy Crown vanilla sometimes before bedtime and other times. After all its 5:00 some where!!



Terry, does that mean it has vanilla in it? It seems pretty obvious, but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Thanks for your support  RadRose  &  Camper.
> 
> We have to excuse the poor Topic  Nazi !   He LOVES  to spout off  on  most  topics



Look, Falcon.,..I "spout off" only when I'm right, and I resent the "Nazi" reference, as* I'm part Jewish*_!_

I posted a glowing letter on the forum awhile back praising you for your bomber piloting during WW2 over Germany, so just lay off, please!

 (If I put you on my Ignore List, then I won't even be able to read your apology!)

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Nah. Whiskey is made from fermented grains. Whiskey is not just corn based.



Are you sure?

Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2018)

I never drive wiskey.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Hal



I quoted the dictionary definition of whiskey. In the absence of another source it will have to do so I'm going to say yes I'm sure. Final answer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe it's best to stick with Rum and Coca-Cola!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I quoted the dictionary definition of whiskey. In the absence of another source it will have to do so I'm going to say yes I'm sure. Final answer.



I'll accept that, Camper6!

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

Re Andrews sisters song.

What does 'working for the untie Dolar mean or is that Yankee dollar. I'm hard of hearing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Re Andrews sisters song.
> 
> What does 'working for the untie Dolar mean or is that Yankee dollar. I'm hard of hearing.


"Both mother and daughter working for the Yankee dollar".


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Look, Falcon.,..I "spout off" only when I'm right, and I resent the "Nazi" reference, as* I'm part Jewish*_!_
> 
> I posted a glowing letter on the forum awhile back praising you for your bomber piloting during WW2 over Germany, so just lay off, please!
> 
> ...


Easy there Hal.  Falcon is a pal and genuine hero.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper  It  WAS   "Yankee  Dollar" . I'm getting hard of hearing also,  but I remember the lyrics  from my youth.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes it does but its just a hint of it.  They have a Crown honey but they were out of the small bottles. I like to try the small bottles first before I buy a larger one. My daughter put a couple of small ones in my Christmas stocking.  It is wonderful in egg nog!!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 11, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> "Both mother and daughter working for the Yankee dollar".




Hmnn?  Kind of suggestive, No?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Hmnn?  Kind of suggestive, No?


 Si...


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 10, 2018)

I drink whisky with just plain water. Don't need the extra calories or sugar. 40 Creek is a nice whisky, won a lot of awards.


----------



## Victor (Mar 10, 2018)

I drink only dark rum, Myer's is excellent. Or Early Times whisky and Coke. Has a slight vanilla taste.


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

Single Malt Scotch  Crown Royal Black with water.


----------



## IKE (Mar 10, 2018)

For many years now when I have an adult beverage it's almost always good scotch.

As far as rum & coke go some of the worst hangovers I've ever had in my life happened in Panama while out chasing skirts and drinking really cheap Panamanian rum as a 18 yr. old G.I......sometimes I'd wake up with my head hurting so bad I swear I could actually hear and feel my hair growing.


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

Had a Sailor Jerry tonight with ginger ale.  Not bad.  A bit sweet but refreshing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

If it gets ya there, it's a perfect drink!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

delete


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Manhattan's. My dad introduced them to me. Always like the slight bitter. I got to like them better when a friend introduced me to making them with Maker's Mark and Carpano Antica Formula Vermouth.

2 oz Maker's Mark
1 oz Antica Formula Vermouth
dash angastora bitters
Luxardo maraschino cherry

hmmm, I'm outa those ingredients. Off to the store.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 15, 2018)

Omg-we just discovered Luxardo Maraschino Cherries. Where have they been all my life? Soooo good.


----------



## Robusta (Mar 16, 2018)

I am very boring. Old Grandad Bourbon has been my go to forever.  Either with Coke or Neat.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 16, 2018)

> I am very boring. Old Grandad Bourbon has been my go to forever. Either with Coke or Neat.


Hi Robusta - if it's what you like, there's nothing boring about it!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2018)

Crown Royal. I switched about four years ago. I sip it straight with club soda chaser.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2018)

As malt whisky (NOT whiskey) drinker, there are only two things that you should ever add.
1. A tiny amount of spring water
2. Another drop of whisky


----------

